# Dunhill pipes...



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Are they worth it? I recently saw a Dunhill Cumberland in the group 5 sizing and it was such a lovely pipe. The only thing about it is that it is 475 bucks, which, if I had a job probably wouldn't be a big deal.

Of course, this is just me talking about buying a pipe that I couldn't afford at the moment but sometime in the everchanging future.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pretty much. In addition to the name, you're paying for the assurance that you're getting the best possible pipe. That said, are there Dunhills that have less-than-perfect drilling? Yeah, but that's very much the exception. I don't own one, this is just what I've gathered.

If I had the spending money, I'd like to collect Dunhill Quaints of all shapes and sizes. I like the idea of a very traditional and buttoned-up company cutting loose with their shaping.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a Dunhill Shell Briar #4 Dublin that I bought a couple months ago on Ebay that appears to have never been smoked and I can't seem to bring myself to trying it. If I ever decide what to smoke in it I'll give you a report but I can tell you now that after examining it many times over it's about as close to flawless as any pipe I've ever held in my hand.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I have a Dunhill Shell Briar #4 Dublin that I bought a couple months ago on Ebay that appears to have never been smoked and I can't seem to bring myself to trying it. If I ever decide what to smoke in it I'll give you a report but I can tell you now that after examining it many times over it's about as close to flawless as any pipe I've ever held in my hand.


Thanks Warren, that's the other problem I have with buying the Dunhill or any Dunhill really...I just don't know if I could smoke it.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

I say buy it and light up. Your never guaranteed tomorrow and life is to short to wait for the perfect moment. I would love to risk destroying the rolls royce of pipes then never have known what it was like.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Revelation said:


> I say buy it and light up. Your never guaranteed tomorrow and life is to short to wait for the perfect moment. I would love to risk destroying the rolls royce of pipes then never have known what it was like.


Point taken, and duly noted! I will most likely purchase a Dunhill once I have a job.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not that I'm afraid of damaging it, it just takes me forever to decide what to dedicate it to. I originally bought it to be a flake pipe but realized the bowl was a bit larger than I wanted for such use. Then I thought I'd use it for English blends but discovered that latakia just wasn't for me. So, in the meantime, it sits until I make the decision.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Make it a Va/Per pipe Warren. There problem solved :tu

Now go have a smoke


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Savvy said:


> Make it a Va/Per pipe Warren. There problem solved :tu
> 
> Now go have a smoke


Being a Va/Per addict, I already have 7 pipes dedicated to it so i can smoke it every day in a fresh pipe. I think the problem is that I just have too damn many pipes. (Is that possible?)


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Being a Va/Per addict, I already have 7 pipes dedicated to it so i can smoke it every day in a fresh pipe. I think the problem is that I just have too damn many pipes. (Is that possible?)


No Sir it is not.

Jeffrey


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

You can always salt/alcohol it if you want to dedicate it to something else.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> It's not that I'm afraid of damaging it, it just takes me forever to decide what to dedicate it to. I originally bought it to be a flake pipe but realized the bowl was a bit larger than I wanted for such use. Then I thought I'd use it for English blends but discovered that latakia just wasn't for me. So, in the meantime, it sits until I make the decision.


I wasn't referring that you were afraid of smoking it. I was thinking about this past christmas and a chance lost to smoke with my two cousins who I love dearly. It was Christmas Eve and I bought a RP decade toro. And my two cousins were chilling and I had to the opportunity to smoke it with them but, decided that it would be more grand to do it Christmas Day. Well, Christmas Day came and we were all and a aunts house but do to things that came up we couldn't light up. It's not a total loss I do light up plenty of times with one of them. But it is still a great memory I could have had with them that I missed. Instead I wanted the special moment or what ever the case maybe and it never came.

And no there is no such thing as to many pipes


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Royale Duke said:


> Are they worth it?
> 
> ...it is 475 bucks, which, if I had a job probably wouldn't be a big deal.


No. (Ask again after you get a job and all bills are paid.)


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Are they worth it? I recently saw a Dunhill Cumberland in the group 5 sizing and it was such a lovely pipe. The only thing about it is that it is 475 bucks, which, if I had a job probably wouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> Of course, this is just me talking about buying a pipe that I couldn't afford at the moment but sometime in the everchanging future.


LOL I've got a job, and 475 would *definitely *be an issue for me. I'm able to occasionally sneak a $100-$150 purchase past the old lady, (or at least convince her I "need" it), but $475 would be a stretch. I purchased a Dunhill Cumberland a few months ago and it smokes great and everytime I walk past my pipe shelf I can't help but pick it up and look at it for a moment. I just happened to fall into a good deal on my dream pipe and I'll tell you this, if you find a good deal on one and it strikes your fancy, grab it.:thumb:


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Hendu3270 said:


> LOL I've got a job, and 475 would *definitely *be an issue for me. I'm able to occasionally sneak a $100-$150 purchase past the old lady, (or at least convince her I "need" it), but $475 would be a stretch. I purchased a Dunhill Cumberland a few months ago and it smokes great and everytime I walk past my pipe shelf I can't help but pick it up and look at it for a moment. I just happened to fall into a good deal on my dream pipe and I'll tell you this, if you find a good deal on one and it strikes your fancy, grab it.:thumb:


Thanks! I mostly started this thread as a bit of conjecture as to whether or not people feel these pipes are worth it.

Also, congrats on that Dunhill Cumberland! Sounds like it was an excellent score.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, no they aren't worth the money. I have eleven of them, and they are good smokers. That said, Castello, and Ashton are better pipes in my opinion, and for slightly less money. Half my Dunhills won't pass a pipe cleaner, and they now use machine made bowls from France. Not the pipe they used to be. Thier reputation is built on the much older Dunhills. In the fifties they quit oil curing their briar, and in the seventies they quit the one person one pipe concept of production. Also, somewhere in there, they changed from a very hard briar to a much softer briar. The old soft blast Dunhills are classics. Now it is an assembly line of machine made bowls from France.


----------

